# Wtf confused



## Drahcir (Oct 30, 2015)

Long story short my wife is overseas and has said she is 99.9% sure she wants a divorce but wants to come home for Christmas and go on a trip. Huh? Just somehow started vibing with a old flame going through her own divorce. We have been talking on the phone everyday. Idk, I am so emotionally messed up I have no idea what I'm doing


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Do the right thing. Do not get romantically involved with anyone until either you are officially divorcing. Getting involved while you're so confused will only lead to hurt for at least 2 people.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Cannot agree more with MJJean. Click on her name (in blue) and read her backstory. 

Why is your marriage at an impasse? Understand th marriage issues can be resolved. An emotional or physical adultery (which is what you are talking about) is like a small kitchen fire someone tried to put out with a bucket of jet fuel. 

Send your friend here to post.


----------



## Drahcir (Oct 30, 2015)

It's been two years since she has been gone. She doesn't need me anymore and she has probably relieved any sexual tension with someone else. I've been faithful for two years. I'm tired of waiting for attention from someone that has no plans on coming back. It feels really good to have someone look at me they way my old flame does. You guys are right but, I'm in a 4 bedroom house by myself paying all the bills with no help. She is saving "her" overseas money for the final escape. I know it's wrong but my old flame makes me forget how selfish my wife has been.


----------



## AaronDonald (Nov 9, 2015)

You can't wake a person who is pretending to be asleep，like you can't impress one who is not in love with you. So you should get rid of the dilemma as soon as you can. You also need introspection of your own problem. Be rational.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not sure how you thought that distance would do anything but stick a fork further into your marriage. 

Why are you clinging at all?


----------



## Drahcir (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm ashamed, embarrassed that I've been doing the right thing these last two years and the rejection has seriously bruised my ego/ pride. Im me doing things I normally never have done before in previous relationships. My role has a husband became my identy and that was a mistake. And a piece of me keeps telling me that it will work out for us just don't give up. But my rational side is telling me it was a big chance of it being over the moment she left. Has hard as it is, I'm going to move on. I told my old flame the situation and to give me time that I really to work on myself because it wouldn't be fair to her or myself to get involved right now.


----------



## Drahcir (Oct 30, 2015)

At the time it was a great idea. I lost my job we were on the verge of losing our house and the plan was whoever got overseas first would help the other one get over. She had a change in plans over time.


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

Never be ashamed for doing he right thing. Sometimes that can suck but integrity is something for which there is no replacement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

